# Zack Snyder's Justice League: Zum Start in Deutschland exklusiv bei Sky



## Icetii (8. März 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Zack Snyder's Justice League: Zum Start in Deutschland exklusiv bei Sky* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Zack Snyder's Justice League: Zum Start in Deutschland exklusiv bei Sky*


----------



## DarthKane (8. März 2021)

Nur in englisch oder auch deutsch?


----------



## DerPrinzGESPERRT (8. März 2021)

Nach fast fünf Jahren warten wird der Film nun endlich veröffentlicht.
Kann es kaum glauben.


----------



## Basileukum (8. März 2021)

Naja, dieser Kelch geht auch an mir vorbei. Ich finde aber das eine oder andere Zusammenspiel sehr gelungen und auch wirkend wie eine Persiflage, deshalb gibt es wohl auch mehr davon.


----------



## MrTopperH (9. März 2021)

Dann muss ich auf die UHD-BD warten, um ihn in 4K und hoffentlich Dolby Atmos sehen zu können.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. März 2021)

Mich interessiert weniger der Film als vielmehr die Aussage dass er wirklich im 4:3 (!!) -Format präsentiert werden soll (hab ich zumindest aus mehreren Quellen gelesen). Wenn das stimmen sollte würde mich das stark verwundern, denn dieses Format ist nun wirklich alles andere als "cineastisch".


----------



## Worrel (9. März 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mich interessiert weniger der Film als vielmehr die Aussage dass er wirklich im 4:3 (!!) -Format präsentiert werden soll (hab ich zumindest aus mehreren Quellen gelesen). Wenn das stimmen sollte würde mich das stark verwundern, denn dieses Format ist nun wirklich alles andere als "cineastisch".


Was hat denn die Fläche, die du von Natur aus mit den AUgen sieht, in etwa für ein Seitenverhältnis?
Siehst du eher einen schmalen, breiten Balken oder doch eher eine fast runde Fläche?

Ich denke, mit 4:3 kann man bei entsprechender Größe das Gezeigte besser komplett erfassen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. März 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was hat denn die Fläche, die du von Natur aus mit den AUgen sieht, in etwa für ein Seitenverhältnis?
> Siehst du eher einen schmalen, breiten Balken oder doch eher eine fast runde Fläche?
> 
> Ich denke, mit 4:3 kann man bei entsprechender Größe das Gezeigte besser komplett erfassen.


Gerade ein Superhelden-Epos kommt mMn in einem breiteren Format viel besser zur Geltung. Selbst die neue Superman-Serie läuft in 16:9, und bis auf ganz experimentelle Filme ist 4:3 eigentlich ein nahezu ausgestorbenes Bildformat. Weiss nicht was man sich hiervon verspricht, die schwarzen Balken rechts wie links würden meine Seher-Augen die ein epochales Feuerwerk erwarten doch ganz schön stören.

Und zu deiner Frage zum Sichtverhältnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit bestätigt sich im Grunde dass ein Breitbild des menschlichen Sichtfeldes näher ist als ein fast quadratische bzw. punktiertes.


----------



## derboehsevincent (9. März 2021)

Ich weiss ja gar nicht was schlimmer ist, das schauspielerische Untalent von Jared Leto ertragen zu müssen oder Zack Snyder. Das einzige was der als Stilmittel kennt ist die Farbe blau - alle Szenen sind einfach Blaustichig und endlos in die Länge gestreckt.


----------



## Cobar (9. März 2021)

Da ich es in der news nicht eindeutig zuordnen kann: Auf Sky wird es dann auch ab dem 18.03. verfügbar sein oder wie ist das gemeint?

Fänd ich klasse, denn den FIlm möchte ich schon sehr gerne sehen, auch wenn mich das dämliche Lachen vom Blingbling-Joker schon sehr genervt hat in einem der Trailer. Schade, dass man gerade diese miese Version wieder reinbringen musste.


----------



## Worrel (9. März 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und zu deiner Frage zum Sichtverhältnis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


180:130 wäre fast 4:3 ...


----------



## RoteRosen (9. März 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> 180:130 wäre fast 4:3 ...


Nimm ihm nicht die Illusion  Mathe ist nicht wirklich die Stärke von jedem^^

 @Topic: Kp was ich davon halten soll. Zack Snyder Filme sind idR abgrundtief schlecht von der Handlung und eher für Teenager gemacht, haben Plotlöcher, strotzen nur so vor Übersättigung im blauen Bereich (zumindest seine letzten Filme), aaaaaaaber er hat mit Man of Steel auch einen Superman Film geliefert, der mal wirklich "Super" war. Also die Fights hatten Power, wenn ich mir da Marvel angucke ist das ganz klar eine andere Liga. Aber eben auch nur dieser eine Punkt.
Lohnt sich das für primitive "Kämpfe" sich die 4 Stunden zu geben? Puhhhhh


----------



## Loosa (9. März 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> 180:130 wäre fast 4:3 ...


Trotzdem entspricht menschliches Sehen eher dem Breitbild. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Auge ist ja nicht homogen aufgebaut. Im Zentrum hat das Bild die höchste Auflösung. Da bleiben gerade mal 5-6° des Sichtfelds um Text lesen zu können. Farb- und Bewegungsrezeptoren sind auch unterschiedlich dicht verteilt. Und der Sehnerv wichtet die Prioritäten noch zusätzlich.

Mir kommt 4:3 mittlerweile wie ein Guckloch vor, wogegen ich Ultrawide viel immersiver empfinde. Besonders bei Landschaften. Selbst wenn ich die Außenbereiche gar nicht mehr deutlich sehen kann.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. März 2021)

Zumal man als Film-Seher mehr Links-Rechts-Bewegungen statt großen Rauf-Runter-Richtungen folgt. Um auf die gleiche Breite eines 16:9-TVs zu kommen müsste man nen Schrank von 4:3-Gerät haben.

Nebenbei bemerkt:
Die 4:3-Version von Justice League soll daher rühren dass das Material für Imax-Kinos angepasst wurde. Bringt einem normalen Couch-Kino-Menschen natürlich gar nix...


----------



## DerPrinzGESPERRT (10. März 2021)

Einfach ins Bild Zoomen und das Problem ist gelöst. So oder so hätte man etwas vom Bild verloren. 4:3 ist da die beste Lösung.


----------



## Worrel (10. März 2021)

Filme sollten immer in der ursprünglich beabsichtigten Auflösung betrachtet werden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. März 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Filme sollten immer in der ursprünglich beabsichtigten Auflösung betrachtet werden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn die Quelle ursprünglich so konzipiert wurde ist das natürlich selbstverständlich dass daran nichts angepasst werden soll.

Es gibt allerdings auch Fälle wo es Sinn macht altes 4:3-Material auf 16:9 anzupassen. Beispiel: Akte X.

Die ersten 4 Staffeln waren zwar nicht von Anfang an im Breitbild-Format gehalten (weil die Verbreitung der Fernseher noch nicht so groß war), Serienschöpfer Chris Carter hat diese aber vorausschauend so Filmen lassen dass oben wie unten verzichtbare Details problemlos "weggeschnitten" werden konnten. Ich war selbst erstaunt als ich mir damals die nagelneue BR-Box geholt hab, man könnte echt denken dass besagte Staffeln schon immer so waren. Man vermisst nix, nirgends wirkt eine Szene vom Bild her "abgekappt" . Ganz im Gegenteil, es wurde seitlich sogar erweitert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (10. März 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Serienschöpfer Chris Carter hat diese aber vorausschauend so Filmen lassen dass oben wie unten verzichtbare Details problemlos "weggeschnitten" werden konnten.


WENN das so beim Dreh schon geplant wird, ist das natürlich super für die verschiedenen Ausgabeformate. 

Wenn nicht, fehlen halt schlimmstenfalls wichtige Informationen.


----------



## Wynn (10. März 2021)

https://news.knowyourmeme.com/news/the-snyder-cut-of-justice-league-accidentally-streams-to-people-trying-to-watch-tom-and-jerry
		


Da rollen heute Köpfe bei HBO Max ^^


----------

